# best venice louisiana captians for tuna and wahoo



## specmaster123

Thinking about booking a trip in february 2011 was wondering advice the best captians in and around venice. tuna and wahoo priority


----------



## whome

Capt Eddie Burger http://www.fishvenice.com/


----------



## 192

Captain Mike Ellis

www.*relentlesssportfishing*.net


----------



## jim t

grouper22 said:


> Captain Mike Ellis
> 
> www.*relentlesssportfishing*.nethttp://www.relentlesssportfishing.net


+1

Jim


----------



## Heller High Water

jim t said:


> +1
> 
> Jim


I have fished with Mike, and the man knows how to catch tuna! You will have a great time with him. Great Captain


----------



## lobsterman

Capt Mike Ellis on the relentless.


----------



## local_hooker

So I was looking at the pricing for a full day trip with Mike ellis. It says 1300+ gas what does that come out to in real numbers ?? 2k ??


----------



## Pierce07

local_hooker said:


> So I was looking at the pricing for a full day trip with Mike ellis. It says 1300+ gas what does that come out to in real numbers ?? 2k ??


Also curious on what gas normally runs? Woody you use to work out there about how much is a full day trip? What does the total usually come out to?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

The fuel surcharge is added because, pending conditions and time of year, sometimes the fish you are targeting can be within 25 miles, or beyond 70. That allows us to give the customer some options if they want to stay in close and change up the agenda a bit and target some other species, such as grouper and wahoo, or if they wanna go "all in" and chase tuna and other pelagics, which sometimes may be a bit of a run. Generally the only time anybody is going to run more than sixty miles one way is late June or July when the blue water has pushed way offshore, as in 2009 and 2008. January through April though, the tuna and wahoo are pushed in very close, within 30 miles of the river, and average fuel burn on a day trip is much less than a summer trip out to the floaters. Fuel burn will vary from boat to boat. Hope this helps.

Paul-check your facebook messages.


----------



## Pierce07

Well I've seen quite a few fish that Woody has caught and they're all monsters. Not to mention they caught the first marlin this year and that 214 lber also. Once I can get the extra cash I'll be heading out with yall Woody. 

I got the message appreciate the info


----------



## jim t

I THINK there were 4 of us on the boat last year with Capt Mike Ellis. We commited to finding Tuna an probably went 65 miles off the coast (?), (plus 20 miles from the pass?) stopped a couple times along the way trying to find fish.

I think we burned 150 gallons and the trip was $1200 plus gas. I think we had 9 fish including 2 NICE ones and lost a couple more.

I think we put in $450 a piece or $1800 including tip and Mike helped us clean enough fish to fill 2 BIG coolers and a bunch of other styro and other makeshift coolers.

We did not have a mate since most of us were fisherman. We were ALL sailors, as is Mike. Trash talk was rampant since Mike is also former USN.

I could be wrong on the price but it's close.

Something different about fishing out of Naples, these guys feel OBLIGATED to catch fish . It might be cold and rough, but they'll stay late if they find a bite.

Also, there's inshore fishing EVERYWHERE, If a couple guys show up early, bring a couple inshore rods and some soft plastics... I haven't tried yet but it looks fishy EVERYWHERE!!!

Then, bring some cash for the CHEAP fresh shrimp sold along the side of the road.

The local bars in Venice are SCARY, but a hoot!!!

Jim


----------



## Splittine

Water Hazard said:


> Capt Eddie Burger http://www.fishvenice.com/


Great guy and can put you on some fish. We fished with him a few years back and cought fish till 5 of us were wore out. Got back to the dock and no one else cought more than a couple fish. We had 2 40gal rubbermaid trash cans full of filets after that trip.


----------



## Aqua Therapy

I am interested in going over to venice for a few days. Jump on board some ones private boat or join a good group of guys for a tuna charter. obviously splitting up expenses and it would have to incorporate the weekend for me. Shoot me a PM if anyone is making plans and needs another body.


----------



## stringle

To sort of answer your fuel question...we went last year and ran quite far, quite fast and quite long...fuel bill was only 3-4 hun. per day (a tank full in my boat). 
If you want to fish hard and catch fish, call *Eddie Burger*. I'm so glad we chartered him for two days off the bat. One day will only piss you off! (In a good way!)
Vickie:notworthy:


----------



## MakairaPullingLures

grouper22 said:


> Captain Mike Ellis
> 
> www.*relentlesssportfishing*.net


 
late on the scene, but look no further, great capt.!


----------



## cliff k

another choice if none of those work out would be rimmer covington and kevin beach with the mexican gulf fishing company. by far two of the best captains in the area. www.tmgfc.com


----------

